# Fine, crimpy Rambouillet fleece for sale



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 68 lbs of this raw. I am hand washing. If you would like some at $18 lb let me know.










[email protected]


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Question? $18 raw or washed>


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Washed. and flicked.

$12 lb raw


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Will you trade for raw llama fiber? I think I have followed you on face book. I have llama fiber that has very few guard hair.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I am in a partnership with a fellow and need to sell this instead of trade. sorry


----------

